# BMR Forages



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Progressive Forage Grower on Brown MId-rib forages for grazing.

Regards, Mike

http://progressiveforage.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=5092:benefits-of-using-brown-mid-rib-forages-in-grazing-programs&catid=83ther-forage&Itemid=137


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

I have been well satisfied with bMR forage sorghums.


----------

